# Slowenien - GPS Tracks, Infos, schöneste Touren



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,

ich will dieses Jahr evtl. nach Slowenien (oben in den Süd-Westen) in den Bikeurlaub. Wann kann man dort noch gut biken ausser im Herbst, es sollte nicht zu heiss sein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Touren (keine Transalp)? Die Touren sollten technisch anspruchsvoll sein und überwiegend auf Trails verlaufen (nicht die GPS Tracks von MTB-slowenien). Hat vielleicht auch jemand Tips für günstige Unterkünfte? Ich brauch kein Luxus, Hauptsache man kann im Bett schlafen und man hat was ordentliches zum Frühstück. Ich bin für alle Tips und Anregungen dankbar.

Gruß
Seb


----------



## rasumichin (20. Januar 2010)

wenn du die gps tracks von mtb-slowenien eh schon kennst kann ich dir nicht viel helfen, denke aber dass man die strecken durchaus als anhaltspunkt nehmen kann und vor ort selber ein bisschen exploren um alternativen zu den doch recht langen asphaltstrecken zu finden. 

Die autoren des Buches über biken im soca tal sind auch über das forum hier zu finden, und haben sicher auch noch den einen oder anderen tip auf lager. (gibts hier im Reisen routen - Forum einen Thread zur Buchveröffentlichung, da sind die zu finden) 

ich wollte im Oktober fahren, ist dann leider nix draus geworden, plane aber für 2010 (Februar oder März) den nächsten Versuch zu starten.

Was unterkünfte angeht war die suche recht unproblematisch, zwischen 15 - 40 pro nacht waren ein haufen angebote zu finden. Hab leider keine Links mehr für dich, soweit ich mich erinnere war das aber alles recht easy zu finden. 
Campingplätze schließen großteils im September und öffnen erst im März wieder, aber du suchst ja offenbar eher eine Pension


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Hey,

danke für die Antwort. Feb. oder März? Ist da der Schnee schon abgeschmolzen? Mir ist es gerade wichtig, dass ich viel Singletrails fahre und keine Schotterwege oder Asphalt, die kann ich nämlich auch hier fahren.


----------



## rasumichin (20. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das sollte schon hinhaun, hab mich aber seit mein urlaub flöten gegangen ist nicht mehr mit dem wetter in slowenien befasst, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe dürfte das gebiet wenn man nicht gerade pech hat fast ganzjährig gut zu befahren sein

Wenns im märz noch schnee gibt verschiebe ich einfach auf pfingsten oder so, von mir aus (wien) ists ja mim zug nicht weit, daher bin ich recht flexibel

Die mtb-slowenien Strecken haben leider oft einen sehr großen asphaltanteil, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber wie gesagt alternativrouten gibts sicher genügend.


----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Pfingsten soll schon wieder zu heiss sein habe ich gelesen  bei 30Grad da rumeiern muss nicht sein, der Herbst wäre wohl perfekt! Wien? Wie geil ist das denn? Kannste ja quasi mitm Radl hinfahren


----------



## rasumichin (20. Januar 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Pfingsten soll schon wieder zu heiss sein habe ich gelesen  bei 30Grad da rumeiern muss nicht sein, der Herbst wäre wohl perfekt! Wien? Wie geil ist das denn? Kannste ja quasi mitm Radl hinfahren



Na  bis Herbst wart ich sicher nicht mehr, da wollt ich zwar, aber sollte nicht sein

Anreise mim Rad hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, vielleicht fahr ich mim hardtail und gepäckträger, aber mim fully wärs dort sicher lustiger.
Ich fürcht nur wenn ich mim Rad hinfahr brauch ihr noch einiges  mehr an kondition. Ich fürchte so schon dass mir in der Gegend dort oft die Puste ausgehen wird, fahre bis jetzt nur die Hügel um Wien, da gehts nie mehr als 500m bergauf, mal schaun was mir die echten Berge dort abverlangen

Wann und wie auch immer du fährst, ich wünsch dir viel spaß, falls ich vor dir runter komm werd ich versuchen ein paar alternativen zu den beschriebenen strecken zu entdecken, vielleicht hab ich dann ein paar tips für dich.


----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

*g* das war auch eigentlich nur ein Scherz, würde ich da wohnen, wäre ich warscheinlich nur am Biken  ich komme aus dem Flachland *g* willst Du alleine fahren?


----------



## rasumichin (20. Januar 2010)

Hm, bis jetzt hätt ich eigentlich allein geplant, aber hauptsächlich weil von meinen freunden keiner sorecht dafür zu begeistern wär (die einen radeln nicht   die anderen wollen nirgendwo hin wo kein lift vorhanden ist)

Soll heißen ich würde gerne auch mit Gesellschaft fahren. Interesse?

Falls du Lust hast meld dich einfach per PM, ansich bin ich terminlich auch noch recht flexibel, also daran wirds nicht scheitern


----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Das wäre ne TOP-IDEE


----------



## freiraus (20. Januar 2010)

...störe euch beide nur ungern, aber ich habe gerade den Beitrag entdeckt...

Unsere Seite+tracks kennt Ihr ja schon - kurz zu dem "hohen" Asphaltanteil: Der ist durch unser Motto bedingt "einfach rauf + auf Trails runter". wir haben versucht für die Touren möglichst gut fahrbare Auffahrten (Asphalt, Schotter, leichte Trails) zu finden und im Soca-Tal gibt es eben eine relativ hohe Anzahl von kleinen, asphaltierten Straßen in die umliegenden Berge. Und da ja die Auffahrt immer flacher ist als die Trail-Abfahrt ist logischerweise die Strecke mit Asphalt meistens länger. Sieht man ganz gut in unseren Höheprofilen im Buch.

GPS-Tracks habe ich leider keine weiteren, aber ein paar Tipps im Südwesten ausserhalb des Soca-Tals:
- die Region um Ajdovscina/Vipava, Touren auf das Nanos-Gebirge und auf den Caven. Eine Vielzahl an Trails - Voraussetzung ist eine gute Landkarte z.B. die hier
als günstige Unterkünfte gibt es hier überwiegend Bauernhöfe, eine Auswahl findet Ihr hier: 
Ein paar Fotos in meinem Beitrag #216

- Das Gebiet um Postojna, Tipps zu Touren dort am besten im Hotel Sport

Grüße!
Peter


----------



## rasumichin (20. Januar 2010)

@freiraus

sollte jetzt keine Kritik an euren Strecken sein, das Buch hab ich daheim, ist toll gemacht, vile Infos und gute Photos und die Karten sehen auch gut aus. 

Das mit dem Asphaltanteil muß man sich natürlich vor ort mal ansehen, ich schätze das wird schon passen, bei mir in großstadtnähe bedeutet auf der straße fahren halt gleich mal viel verkehr und stress, ich schätze mal das wird dort in der slowenischen Pampa ganz anders aussehen. Und prinzipiell klingt einfach rauf und dann runter trailen auch durchaus vernünftig. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den Bikeurlaub ob alleine oder nicht, wird sicher ein Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Hey Peter, 

danke auch Dir für die Tips  ich hoffe ende März passt da das Wetter schon!


----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Schpytzyo schrieb:


> All-day long crossing the high mountain.
> Unforgettable MTB adventure in amazing landscape ..
> Once again we take advantage of fantastic abandoned 'military trails' from 1st World War.
> 
> ...




Hatte an sowas hier gedacht


----------



## freiraus (20. Januar 2010)

@rasumichin
Hab`s auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst - wollte nur eine "Erklärung" abgeben...es sind natürlich auch etwas einfachere Touren im Buch, soll ja für jeden was dabei sein. Und so manchen schönen Trail haben wir in Absprache mit den lokalem Tourismusverband nicht veröffentlicht...

@akastylez
ich denke für sowas wird`s schwierig Tracks zu finden, sowas behalten die die`s kennen meist für sich (mal abgesehen davon, dass es nur wenige machen) - ich kenne aber zumindest die "Auffahrt" - sieht aus wie eine Tour die wir schon länger mal ausprobieren wollten ...In der Regel hilft da nur eine gute Karte, eine gute Nase und in dem Fall auch etwas geschichtliches Hintergrundwissen. Wenn man weiss wo die Front im 1.WK verlief und dann noch Karten richtig lesen kann, findet sich so mancher schöner Trail....

Die Region um Ajdovscina/Vipava hat vielleicht kein so hochalpines Ambiente zu bieten, aber die Abfahrten haben`s durchaus in sich....im März in der Regel auch schneefrei und schon relativ warm. Klimatisch dürfte es da wohl ähnlich wie am Lago sein (allerdings kann manchmal die Bora=Nordwind ziemlich heftig blasen).

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. hier noch ein Foto vom Caven in Richtung Südost: unten im Vipava-Tal sieht man Ajdovscina, im Hintergrund in Bildmitte das Nanos-Gebirge, der "Hang" links oberhalb von Ajdovscina ist voller Trails


----------



## freiraus (20. Januar 2010)

p.s. noch mal in etwas besserer Qualität:


----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> ich kenne aber zumindest die "Auffahrt" - sieht aus wie eine Tour die wir schon länger mal ausprobieren wollten ...In der Regel hilft da nur eine gute Karte, eine gute Nase und in dem Fall auch etwas geschichtliches Hintergrundwissen. Wenn man weiss wo die Front im 1.WK verlief und dann noch Karten richtig lesen kann, findet sich so mancher schöner Trail...



;-)


----------



## freiraus (20. Januar 2010)

..schon mal nicht schlecht...aber evtl. noch ein etwas zu großer Maßstab um Trails zu finden 

Für Geschichtsinteressierte: mal unter "Isonzo-Schlachten" suchen (Isonzo= ital. für Soca)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Januar 2010)

Da hast DU wohl recht....aber nen größeren Maßstab finde ich leider nicht. DU hast nicht zufällig nen paar Anhaltspunkte wo die sein könnten?


----------



## freiraus (20. Januar 2010)

...ist überwiegend auf der italienischen Seite...Sella Nevea (Skigebiet Italien)...Rif. Gilberti (Kanin-Massiv)...Sella di Grubia (?)...Abfahrt weiss ich nicht genau
Die Karte ist hilfreich: http://mapfox.de/TAB25_19.php und evtl. die http://mapfox.de/TAB25_27.php


----------



## seblill (24. Januar 2010)

Hallihallo,

auch wir planen dieses Jahr einen Bike-Urlaub in Slowenien für etwa 4-5 Tage. Ziel soll die Gegend von Bovec werden (wer hätts gedacht - "mtb-slowenien.de" lässt grüßen).
Aus terminlichen Gründen müssten wir jedoch Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August fahren - das gehört sicherlich nicht zu den wirklich empfehlenswerten Jahreszeiten. Was meint ihr, würdet ihr davon völlig abraten? oder ist es trotzdem noch zu genießen?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## freiraus (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ende Juli/Anfang August kann`s durchaus ziemlich heiss werden, aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: es geht. Wenn`s zu heiss sein sollte südseitige Auffahrten wie z.B. auf den Stol meiden und immer genug zu trinken mitnehmen! Unterwegs gibt`s fast keine Hütten und im Hochsommer (oben) auch wenig Wasser. Und nach der Tour hilft immer ein Sprung in die Soca 
Du kannst ja noch mal hier im Beitrag fragen, da waren sicher schon mal einige im Sommer unten. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322432&page=13

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## akastylez (25. Januar 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> ...ist überwiegend auf der italienischen Seite...Sella Nevea (Skigebiet Italien)...Rif. Gilberti (Kanin-Massiv)...Sella di Grubia (?)...Abfahrt weiss ich nicht genau
> Die Karte ist hilfreich: http://mapfox.de/TAB25_19.php und evtl. die http://mapfox.de/TAB25_27.php



Danke Dir erstmal....hast nicht zufälltig ne Ahnung ob die Topo Adria das Gebiet mit Abdeckt?


----------



## freiraus (25. Januar 2010)

Top Adria:
Slowenien 100%
Italien 0%

...also nein - hört genau an der italienischen Grenze auf...


----------



## akastylez (25. Januar 2010)

Hmmm... dann muss ich mir wohl noch die Topo Italien besorgen.....schaue mir aber erstmal die openmtbmap an, vielleicht reicht die ja..


----------



## akastylez (25. Januar 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


>



GEIL! Erstmal schön ne Abkühlung gönnen.....


----------



## seblill (25. Januar 2010)

@ Peter: Danke für deine Info. Wir werden es auf jeden Fall angehen.
Und deine Ausführungen zeigen auch, dass es trotzdem noch Spaß machen kann. Vielleicht hilfts ja auch, wenn wir schon früh am Tage aufbrechen......gähn...


----------



## seblill (25. Januar 2010)

In welcher Gegend sind eigentlich die reizvolleren bzw. die abenteuerlicheren Touren/Trails zu finden? Eher um Kobarid oder eher um  Bovec herum?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraus (26. Januar 2010)

...schwer zu sagen, das gesamte Soca-Tal hat seinen Reiz.
Prinzipiell ist es so, dass es um Kobarid und Tolmin bessere Möglichkeiten für Rundtouren gibt, um Bovec und vor allem im nördlichen Soca-Tal sind diese dort aufgrund der engen, steilen Täler (und dem Nationalpark) nur begrenzt möglich (siehe auch hier: http://mtb-slowenien.de/mountainbiken/).

Wenn Ihr die Zeit und die Möglichkeit habt, einfach mal den Standort wechseln oder jeweils von verschiedenen Startorten Touren unternehmen, die Entfernungen untereinander sind nicht groß (Bovec - Tolmin ca. 30 min mit dem Auto), trotzdem unterschieden sich die Gebiete, auch landschaftlich. 
Schön ist`s überall.....

Grüße,
Peter

p.s. wir haben unsere Seite überarbeitet:
- neue Gallerie mit vielen Fotos: http://mtb-slowenien.de/gallerie/
- neue Reisetermine für 2010: http://mtb-slowenien.de/reisen/touren/


----------



## akastylez (1. Februar 2010)

Das macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter  da soll ja auch nicht wenig Schnee gefallen sein, ich hoffe das man da Ende März fahren kann. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich meinen Hund (kleiner tourgeiler Jack-Russel) mitnehmen will, kann man den freilaufen lassen oder gibt es in Slowenien sowas wie nen "Leinenzwang" im ganzen Land?


----------



## freiraus (2. Februar 2010)

Die Sachen aus dem Video wirst Du Ende März mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht fahren können, aber einen Großteil unserer Touren.
Letztes Jahr Anfang April war, trotz Rekordwinter, fast alles fahrbar. Weiter im Süden sollte es sowieso früher schneefrei sein.



> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich meinen Hund (kleiner tourgeiler Jack-Russel) mitnehmen will, kann man den freilaufen lassen oder gibt es in Slowenien sowas wie nen "Leinenzwang" im ganzen Land?



äääähhh...das hier ist das MTB-Forum, oder?...dazu ich kann nur sagen: Slowenien hat u.a. die größte Braunbärpopulation Europas...vielleicht packst Du den Hund lieber in den Rucksack 

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## akastylez (2. Februar 2010)

freiraus schrieb:


> äääähhh...das hier ist das MTB-Forum, oder?...dazu ich kann nur sagen: Slowenien hat u.a. die größte Braunbärpopulation Europas...vielleicht packst Du den Hund lieber in den Rucksack
> 
> Grüße,
> Peter



Ja, aber ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige Mountainbiker der nen Hund hat, oder  ? Deshalb die Frage...mach Dir mal wegen der Bären keine Sorgen, der Hund is schneller


----------



## Pokora (10. Februar 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige Mountainbiker der nen Hund hat, oder  ? Deshalb die Frage...mach Dir mal wegen der Bären keine Sorgen, der Hund is schneller


Are you sure??? 
If you meet a bear you should not run away at all, they are much quicker as you, they can reach speed something like 60 km/h and I think your dog is not much quicker or? ...

by the way:
If you want to make tours like Schpytzyo and company are doing, don`t look for GPS tracks on net, you will not find them. Just take mountaineers maps, take trails for ascent that we - normal bikers are using for descent and go down on the steepest trail you find on map - that`s the way they are biking. 
And additionally, all those or nearly all those trails that Schpytzyo is showing you in his movies will be deeply covered with snow in March, I am pretty sure.

Anyway, enjoy your stay in Slovenia!

Denis


----------



## amerryl (11. Februar 2010)

Pokora schrieb:


> Just take mountaineers maps, take trails for ascent that we - normal bikers are using for descent and go down on the steepest trail you find on map - that`s the way they are biking.
> 
> Denis



thats it!


----------



## outfaced (2. August 2012)

Moin ... wir machen uns auf dem Weg nach Slowenien nach 1 Woche 

Mal ne Frage zur *Versicherung *- wo kann man an Ort und Stelle eine vernünftige Unfallversicherung machen (incl. Heli-Einsatz, Bergungskosten usw.) ?
Wir wollen zu den MTB Touren auch 2-3 Tage rund um Triglav Bergwandern und müssen eigentlich die Versicherung in Ljublana oder halt online (falls geht) abschließen.


----------



## Pokora (3. August 2012)

outfaced schrieb:


> Moin ... wir machen uns auf dem Weg nach Slowenien nach 1 Woche
> 
> Mal ne Frage zur *Versicherung *- wo kann man an Ort und Stelle eine vernünftige Unfallversicherung machen (incl. Heli-Einsatz, Bergungskosten usw.) ?
> Wir wollen zu den MTB Touren auch 2-3 Tage rund um Triglav Bergwandern und müssen eigentlich die Versicherung in Ljublana oder halt online (falls geht) abschließen.


I think it is enough if you have with you the blue European Versiecherung Card

http://www.zzzs.si/indexeng.html

and if you have in addition t that something like Coris insurance, you have won. The rescue in Slovenian mountains is well organized (GRS - Gorska reevalna sluba), normally free of charge, now they are dicussing to charge in case if they are rescuing drunk people or those who went to maintains withoiut suitable equipment... I think that is not in your case. 

Anyway, enjoy your stay in Slovenia!


----------

